# Am I nuts or just really early pregnant?



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, I feel like I am going nuts. I can't believe I am posting such a silly thread, but here it comes.
I am on the pill. Dh doesnt want to try for another kid until next year (maybe). I would like one now but I will follow Dh's wishes.
Ok, 2 weeks ago I was on my placebo week from the pill. I have not missed any pills for months. I got my period. It usually lasts about 5 days. This time, I got my period on Sunday night. We had sex Monday night. By tues. morning, it had stopped cold. Since then, I have been (here's where the crazy part comes in) feeling pregnant, like when I was early pg with DS - tired, cranky, put off by certain foods, heartburn, and dizziness. On Friday morning I got up to go to DS in his crib whn he woke, and when I got to the cribside I got really dizzy and fainted out cold on the floor. This NEVER happens, except when pg. I took a home test, and it was negative (of course, cus its too soon). So.....

I am either:
1. About 10 days pg, and thus got pregnant while on the Pill AND during my period,

2. Totally crazy with the phantom pregnancy thing







,

OR

3. Having some kind of strange health issue not related to pregnancy.

I am very worried simply because I am on the pill and I dont want to keep taking it if I am in fact pregnant. But if I am NOT pregnant, I should keep taking it, right?
WWYD? I need some serious advice here, girls.

I feel like I'm crazy.

Lisa







:


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I can't offer much helpful advice, I do hope you figure all this craziness out soon though! I do know that taking the pill during pregnancy, especially early pregnancy, isn't a big concern at all. I researched this at length at the beginning of my last pregnancy (I'd missed 3 pills & got pg but decided to keep taking them for awhile..)so at least you don't have *that* to worry about.









Good luck with everything!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Did you take any antibiotics anytime in the last month? Those can cause you to get pg on the pill. Simplist thing to do is go get a good hpt Answer Early or another test that detects really low hcg. Or go have bloodwork done.

Here is a list of a bunch of hpt's and the level they detect HPT


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

With the fainting and all, a blood test is probably not a totally bad idea, and they could check for pregnancy too.

It'd be annoying but doable to use condoms instead of BCPs for a cycle and then restart the BCPs if you aren't pregnant.


----------



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, now I'm getting REALLY frustrated.
I am officially 4 DAYS LATE.

I went to the doc for a urine test 3 weeks ago and it was negative. And I have now officially taken 4 - count them, 4 -home pregnancy tests, including the expensive ones that are supposed to detect even very early levels. Including the one i just took 2 hours ago.
They have all been









I still feel pregnant. Dizzy spells, fainted twice, a bit of queasiness. Headaches.
And aunt flo is conspicuously absent, since I am on the Pill and usually begin bleeding my Sunday afternoon of the no-pill week.

I am so, so frustrated over this. Just needed to vent. Everyone in my life thinks I am totally nuts.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

how long have you been on this pill? Sometimes the pill itself can cause pregnancy syptoms because of thehormones. I used to get so nauseous!


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

Could you have been stressed out around your normal time of ovulation? I've read that stress can delay ovulation, which could delay your period.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Hope it becomes clear for you soon. I just wanted to comment on the short period, I had that once in a while taking the BCP (I was on it of 13 years). Next cycle was usually normal again for me.

Hope you get your wish.

Carma


----------

